# Solved a python Traceback error



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 15, 2014)

/usr/ports/sysutils/py-glances errored out on its update/reinstall today.  I found stray files in the /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages[glances,psutil]; removed both those subdirectories; reinstalled both ports; all good.


----------

